# Hiya Guys I need advice!!!!!



## Mad4sky69 (Jan 12, 2009)

HELP.....I AM GETTING MY NEW HORSE THIS WEEK, SHE IS BEING FED ON ALFA A, MOULTEN YEAST AND SUGAR BEET.

SHE IS A ID X THOROUGHBRED AND WILL BE USED FOR GENERAL SCHOOLING, LOCAL SHOWS AND HACKING......IS THIS FEED TO MUCH FOR SHOULD I CUT IT DOWN?

pLEASE HEL ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREAT.

THANKS


----------



## lucy87 (Jan 5, 2009)

Feeding generally depends on the individual horse, Alfa A and sugarbeet sound like a good combo, are you going to feed hay or haylage? Make sure your horse will recieve the correct amount of vitamins and minerals in it's diet. It may be useful to try a feed balancer such as Baileys lo-cal. I have found it very reassuring to know that your horse has everything it needs in it's diet without too much energy. Have fun with your new horse!


----------



## Mad4sky69 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the msg lucy, she will be fed on haylage. I just don't want to fill her up with too much heavy feed when she will only be used for moderate work.

Thanks x


----------



## 3Beloved (Jan 16, 2009)

My mare was an ID cross i fed her on sugarbeet in the winter to just give her an extra few pounds with alfa a, weetabix and garlic but in summer i fed her alfa a and mashed weetabix only little feed every two days.

But then again dos really depend on how much exercise horse was getting i was riding my horse every other day for an hour hack and an hour schooling alternating it.

Go to this website and it will help alot.
http://www.baileyshorsefeeds.co.uk/feedingexplained/calculator.htm


----------



## Naominsky4eva (Jan 20, 2009)

Hiya joanna its naomi  I have lost my phone and havent got your number. Please can you text me your number on 07929 984447 so i can get in touch regarding sky. Thank you ! Naomi..x


----------

